# AirPort, bascule de "activé " à recherche de réseaux ?



## kiwi75 (14 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

Est ce normal que lorsque je passe mon pointeur sur l'icône correspondant au réseau internet, celui avec les 4 petites barres.
AirPort bascule sans cesse de "activé" à "recherche de réseaux", dois-je en déduire qu'il y a un soucis au niveau de la wifi??

Globalement celle-ci fonctionne correctement, quoique depuis mon retour de vacances la connexion peu être faible par moment.


Merci de vos avis.



Cdlt. kiwi75


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 oui, c'est normal (recherche toutes les 15 secondes avec 10.8.1).

Ca permet à l'ordi de pouvoir te connecter au meilleur réseau possible si plusieurs sont disponibles pour toi, ou au meilleur point d'accès du même réseau, dans le cas où il y a plusieurs points d'accès.


----------



## kiwi75 (14 Septembre 2012)

Un grand merci pour cette réponse simple, mais efficace.
Cdlt. Kiwi75

---------- Post added at 17h26 ---------- Previous post was at 17h25 ----------




Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> oui, c'est normal (recherche toutes les 15 secondes avec 10.8.1).
> 
> Ca permet à l'ordi de pouvoir te connecter au meilleur réseau possible si plusieurs sont disponibles pour toi, ou au meilleur point d'accès du même réseau, dans le cas où il y a plusieurs points d'accès.



Merci ! Beaucoup &#128521;


----------

